# Anyone use PPG PORTER?



## Huntercoatings (Aug 16, 2013)

Just wondering if any of you guys use PPG Porter, and if so what specfic products do you use. Example int/ext primers and top coats and what you like about them..


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

Painting a house now with Porter/PPG acri-sheild ext. seems like a pretty decent paint. But at $50 a gallon it should be. To be honest the pricing kinda pi$$ed me off a little first-no discount. second-no break for buying in 5 gallon $50 a gallon $250 for a 5er. Paint seems to cover well.


----------



## Huntercoatings (Aug 16, 2013)

*toolnut*

Really acri-sheild is costing you that much? It's a great paint flow's and levels real nice the satin looks great on siding. I'd suggest contacting your store rep and have them get you contractors pricing!


----------



## skinne9 (Nov 21, 2009)

Silken touch is awesome. Speed hide is what I use the most, it's good for all the maintenance painting I do. Acri-shield is a good exterior not @ 50 a gallon though. I pay half that.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

Acri-shield 23 a gal & i am new with porters CALL YOUR REP


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I use porter deck stains. I really dig the semi-opaque for older decks its in between a semi trans and solid.

I'm pretty positive it's exactly the same product as Olympic stains. PPG has owned Olympic for some time now, the colors have the same name and number and they perform exactly the same.


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

Huntercoatings said:


> Really acri-sheild is costing you that much? It's a great paint flow's and levels real nice the satin looks great on siding. I'd suggest contacting your store rep and have them get you contractors pricing!


Using in on stucco in satin really like the coverage. Will contact rep about price.


----------



## ttd (Sep 30, 2010)

Good products! You just need to settle pricing with a rep.


----------

